# Landscaping from your home



## LDS (May 19, 2018)

You may need not to travel much for landscapes:

http://www.bjp-online.com/2018/05/marcus-desieno-surveillance/


----------



## Maximilian (Jun 4, 2018)

Hey, what a cool story! 

Great idea and great read. 

Thanks for sharing, LDS.


----------



## smursalin (Jun 8, 2018)

I am a product photographer and currently using Nikon. What will be the best place in home for product photography?


----------



## LDS (Jun 8, 2018)

smursalin said:


> I am a product photographer and currently using Nikon. What will be the best place in home for product photography?



You should not hijack an existing thread for a different subject - you should open a new one.


----------



## Valvebounce (Jun 8, 2018)

Hi LDS. 
Whilst I wholeheartedly agree with the sentiment, if you notice smursalin only has one other post and is unable to start a thread, an unfortunate side effect of spam bots (and human spammers) posting irrelevant crap! 
One could also argue that perhaps they should try the Nikon forum, but they came here for whatever reason! 
By the way, Welcome to the site smursalin! 
Smursalin’s only other option is to post random replies until he accrues the requisite number of posts to earn the ‘right’ to start a thread. 

Cheers, Graham. 



LDS said:


> smursalin said:
> 
> 
> > I am a product photographer and currently using Nikon. What will be the best place in home for product photography?
> ...


----------



## LDS (Jun 8, 2018)

Valvebounce said:


> Whilst I wholeheartedly agree with the sentiment, if you notice smursalin only has one other post and is unable to start a thread, an unfortunate side effect of spam bots (and human spammers) posting irrelevant crap!



Ah, I wasn't aware of such limitation.



Valvebounce said:


> One could also argue that perhaps they should try the Nikon forum, but they came here for whatever reason!



Well, the equipment is irrelevant for suggesting how to setup a home studio for product photography, but someone should then open a dedicated thread on his or her behalf.


----------



## tolusina (Jun 8, 2018)

smursalin said:


> I am a product photographer and currently using Nikon. What will be the best place in home for product photography?


Wherever you have full control of the light.


----------



## cayenne (Jun 12, 2018)

LDS said:


> You may need not to travel much for landscapes:
> 
> http://www.bjp-online.com/2018/05/marcus-desieno-surveillance/



Wow!!!

That is a very interesting article...interesting out of the box thinking on making new art out of tech, especially tech that is move and more pervasive and encroaching on our daily lives.


Also, to note...I was the gentleman on this thread asking about product shots. I just started a thread in this forum to see if anyone wants to discuss that...that sounds interesting to me too.


cayenne


----------



## Valvebounce (Jun 13, 2018)

Hi cayenne. 
So you were masquerading as smursalin? 

Cheers, Graham. 



cayenne said:


> LDS said:
> 
> 
> > You may need not to travel much for landscapes:
> ...


----------

